# Noob With Pics In Need of Advice :)



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I just planted my 29 gallon tank today. I am going to buy C02 for them but What else do I need to add? My Barb's seem to be happy with them. And my gorumi's stop hiding in the corner so over all it made the fish happy. I bought them online because of all the ruckus about store's selling non-aquatic plant's. And when I was at my local petsmart the plant's they had were all un-healthy. 
These seem to be good so Im happy. But about the substrate? Is fake gravel alright for them? I let the tank get started for a month before adding the plants. Sorry for poor quality, I used my cell phone. :x 
Here's the pics:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

What kind of lighting do you have? What kind plants do you have?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like twisted vals, bacopa, hornwort, and maybe a ozelot sword. You need to remove the sword from the pot and wash the rockwool off the roots. None of your plants need anything special to thrive.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

17-W AGA Lighting W/ Reflectors
Plants:
2 - Wisteria
2 - Anubias Barteri 
2 - Red Wendtii Crypt
10 - Corkscrew Val 
3 - Diandra 
1 - Radican Sword


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Damon said:


> Looks like twisted vals, bacopa, hornwort, and maybe a ozelot sword. You need to remove the sword from the pot and wash the rockwool off the roots. None of your plants need anything special to thrive.


You have an answer to like every single question, thanks again Damon.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They would appreciate more light. Adding another strip would help them out a great deal.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, it seems a little too dark to me as well. More light, and maybe we'll be able to help you out some more.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't have room for another strip. :fish:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Get a pc fixture. Cheap nowadays. a 1x65 pc light with a 6700K-9325K bulb will be ideal.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Where can I find a PC Fixture?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...wattpowercompactfixturesinglestripwlunarlight

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...oralifefreshwateraqualightdeluxesingle30strip

http://www.petsolutions.com/Current...ompact+Lights-I-42901001-I-C-40001713-C-.aspx

http://www.petsolutions.com/All+Glass+High+Output+Strip+lites-I-15926502-I-C-40001713-C-.aspx

Be sure to get a 30 inch fixture. It will fit on your tank. And check the bulb color. A few of the ones listed above are marine (may have actinic bulbs and not 6500K-9325K bulbs)


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I wish I had money for those. But I've got a new project that I started that you guys will find out in about 3 weeks. I leave my room lights on all day and the fish tank lights on for 16 hours a day? Is that enough?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Photoperiod is too long. Should be on for no more than 12 hrs but 8-10 is optimal. Longer lighting does not equate to more light. Plants need recovery time which they only get when the lights are off and they respire.


----------

